

WikiFieldtrip: For geography nerds (or travelers) - mmmurf

the other day i whipped up a mashup:<p>http://www.wikifieldtrip.org<p>check it out...  the parser is still a bit under construction, but it's still fun.<p>comments, suggestions?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.wikifieldtrip.org>

------
joshu
Would be nice if they were sorted or filtered by interestingness or type.

